# Use of pigeon droppings



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

It may sound stupid but last time when i was scraping my loft floor i was thinking that there must be something we could do with this stuff (rather than throwing it in garbage) 

I am inetersted to know if someone uses the pigeon droppings as a fertilizer, how it can be done or any other idea?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I compost my scrapings and spread it in the garden.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Pijlover said:


> It may sound stupid but last time when i was scraping my loft floor i was thinking that there must be something we could do with this stuff (rather than throwing it in garbage)
> 
> I am inetersted to know if someone uses the pigeon droppings as a fertilizer, how it can be done or any other idea?


Yes .....I do. People use it many ways ....... I prefer to dig it through my garden beds and allow to sit for 2 weeks . It is great as a fertilizer and yeilds me good results.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i use mine around the yard to fill in holes and compost to, it is rich and i let it sit for a year i have room to do that with out offending the people around me with feathers an poop. might try the two week and mix it in the flower beds


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If you let it sit or dig it in well it seems to be good fertiliser, I believe its used to grow plants for medicinal purposes with good results too. But only in countires where that is legal ofcourse.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I work it into my garden at times. Lot of volunteer peas come up however.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes.........don't throw it in the trash........use it in the garden!!! Good stuff!!


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I also use it in my garden and compost it,

The only thing i don't like about doing this, is that my doberman for some reason like the taste and digs around looking for it. So i figured that after I mix it in the dirt its best to soak it really good and the dog can't seem to sniff it out very easily.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

I got this one. You could start a leather dyeing business. http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/humanplanetexplorer/environments/urban#p00fglbp

Yes, pigeon droppings are used in leather dye.

On the other hand, collect your old pigeon droppings and spread them over your garden.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Woody Pigeon said:


> I got this one. You could start a leather dyeing business. http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/humanplanetexplorer/environments/urban#p00fglbp
> 
> *Yes, pigeon droppings are used in leather dye.*
> 
> On the other hand, collect your old pigeon droppings and spread them over your garden.


Thanks Woody, thats interesting to know


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can brew a tea with it.... for you're plants of course!..


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> you can brew a tea with it.... for you're plants of course!..


I appreciate the clarification


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Either human waste are not just a waste these days, take a look:

https://www.engineeringforchange.org/news/2012/11/21/ten_ways_to_put_human_waste_to_use.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Works great to add to the compost pile and mix in good. It should be composted for a while, as just adding to the garden can burn plants if not composted. Digging in ahead of time before you plant gives it some time to compost. Great fertilizer.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I spread a good bit on my garden in Fall,a couple of weeks before I plant my veggies I mix it in the soil.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a good way of doing it too.
When I had a large veggie garden, I would cover it with a 2 foot layer of leaves in the fall. By spring, it had gone down to maybe 8 inches, and that I just turned in. Improves the soil every year that way. Mixing in the droppings would only make it that much better.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

For all you preppers, Learn to make the old fashioned black powder out of it. Other than that great fertilizer.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Where i live, the weather is mostly dry and the loft has plenty of air circulation, so the droppings that i scrap are mostly dry with almost 'no' moisture content in it, do i still have to compost it or it can just be used this way

My understanding is that composting is just for removing the mositure away which is done with the help of increasing the air circulation, on it and through it


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Or you could make a nice bit of saltpetre from it and make some gunpowder


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_nitrate

_Used in some toothpastes for sensitive teeth.[24] Recently, the use of potassium nitrate in toothpastes for treating sensitive teeth has increased and it may be an effective treatment.[25][26]
Used in some toothpastes to relieve asthma symptoms_

Now i know why the medicated toothpaste stink..


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments, I think the easiest and possible way for me to use these droppings is my garden, this will save me a few bucks and make the soil more fertile

BTW making leather dyes and gun powder wasn't a bad idea either


----------

